# Plant purchases from ebay/aquaticmagic



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Anyone had any success receiving imported plants purchased from aquaticmagic on ebay? Or imports from elsewhere?

I'd like to see what my chances are in receiving the plants and getting through customs.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've heard more horror stories than good stories regarding Aquatic Majic. What plant in particular are you looking for? I'm sure somebody grows it on this forum locally.

JMHO

Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Well, I haven't had any issues with my other purchases from them so far.

I'm looking for e.horemani in red and green and baclaya red.

I've looked around but couldn't find them.

I've placed my order already. So I'll see how things go whether I'll receive or not.

Horror stories eh? Can pm me those. Haha.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Seems like I'll have to bring some rare plants back on my next trip to southeast asian. *wink


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't know how someone could possible screw up shipping live plants... They're pretty durable things...Let us know how the order goes none the less.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I ordered some windelov java fern from them a few weeks back. It arrive in about 1.5 to 2 weeks... Can't quite remember. There were about 30 leaves but about 5 of them were completely brown and mushy while the rest had some brown veins and tips. Of course I removed all the dead leaves and as much of the browning tips as I could. I was hoping the rest of the browning would disappear when I put it in my tank but no luck so far.

Overall, I would probably not buy plants from them again. Maybes some mosses but not anything with leaves.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i have ordered about 5 seperate plant shipments with them, every time it clears.
I'm pretty sure they have all the paperwork in order for the plants to get through easy.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> I ordered some windelov java fern from them a few weeks back. It arrive in about 1.5 to 2 weeks... Can't quite remember. There were about 30 leaves but about 5 of them were completely brown and mushy while the rest had some brown veins and tips. Of course I removed all the dead leaves and as much of the browning tips as I could. I was hoping the rest of the browning would disappear when I put it in my tank but no luck so far.
> 
> Overall, I would probably not buy plants from them again. Maybes some mosses but not anything with leaves.


You should have taken pictures and sent them the pics. I've made claims with them which were promptly fixed (twice, my glass diffusers were broken and one time they sent the wrong one). I've been happy with the purchase experience, although the quality control is questionable (for the CO2 stuff, never ordered plants).


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Well. Their guarantees are quite good. 100% reshipment of your item. The plants are suppose to be shipped leaves'less. I'm not expecting 100% green leaves like I would if I was buying from aquaflora or lfs.

Its the baclaya red I have my eyes set on. Flowers in the water. 

Love going to asia and bringing back cheap supplies each year.

Well thanks for sharing your purchase experiences with me. I look forward to receiving my shipment of plants from them in the near future.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Anyone had any success receiving imported plants purchased from aquaticmagic on ebay? Or imports from elsewhere?
> 
> I'd like to see what my chances are in receiving the plants and getting through customs.


 I have ordered from aquaticmagic several times and am very pleased with their plants.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

All the complaints I have heard have been around their shipped mosses. Wrong items, dead items, long ship times etc., wrong items being shipped multiple times... etc. Because of the numerous complaints I have heard, I would not order any MOSSES from them. It seems like some members have had good experiences with them so you may be good to go.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's good info to know. I know that any plants don't do well without light. Even my plants turn brown when I transferred my stuff from my 5gallon to my 10gallon.

I will see how it goes. As long as I know that some people has received their items in a reasonable period of time. 

I've already had some correspondence issues with them, but nothing I won't see at the lfs either.

Spending a fortune on livestock and plants! Grrrrrr.....


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> All the complaints I have heard have been around their shipped mosses. Wrong items, dead items, long ship times etc., wrong items being shipped multiple times... etc. Because of the numerous complaints I have heard, I would not order any MOSSES from them. It seems like some members have had good experiences with them so you may be good to go.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


agreed, came completely brown and dried.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Also, anyone order from aquastyle(cjn0321) from taiwan on ebay? Stories to share?

Have my eyes set on some e.horemani green.


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

I ordered from them once, Java Ferns and Java Moss, and they arrived beat up, but once in water they started to revive pretty quick, and started growing like mad.

I didn't have a poor experience with them, but only ordered that one time.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Please keep us updated. I may try them again depending on your experience.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Will do. I don't think they'll be any problems with sword plants as long as the stem/roots don't dry up.

I'm also seeing if I can get a deal right now from the taiwanese ebay seller for some green e.horemani.


----------



## trailheadache (Apr 21, 2010)

i've ordered a couple times from aquaticmagic with no hassles,and the customer service was great.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

I've ordered from them many times and been pleased. Once they did send something wrong and didn't fix it though. However, the plant I received was more expensive so I didn't press the issue and for 5 dollars, who cares???


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

well they've sent me the confirmation of shipment. love receiving things in the mail....things that don't include bills.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Yikes.... I could have warned you aganst ordering plants from them.... First of... All of the moss i ordered from them was the wrong moss. Java instead of willow. xmass instead of flame. They tried three times to send me the right moss and they never got it right every time it was the wrong moss..... It seems they pass off cheap easy to grow java moss as willow and xmass and other mosses.... Also I would isolate all of the plants for at least a month and treat them with panacur... as all thier plants came infested with planaria and hydra.... 

I wasn't pleased at all....

They did offer me my money back.... but i just gave up after three shipments of wrong moss it was a waste of my time to deal with them any more... took the hit. And bought flame moss, willow moss, java moss, and fissden from memeber on here.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Aiya. Well, I'm glad a bad experience was shared. Thanks brian. I like vertebrates, but not the type like snails, planaria, or hydra.

I'll remember to quarantine.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Aiya. Well, I'm glad a bad experience was shared. Thanks brian. I like vertebrates, but not the type like snails, planaria, or hydra.
> 
> I'll remember to quarantine.


 Soak them in a 5 per cent bleach solution for 3 minutes, then rinse well. That should take care of any hitchhikers.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Gotcha.

You are guys are a wealth of info! "We" should get a reference book going.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

so the barclaya longfolia bulbs have arrived. posted pics up in my tank journal http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/making-jump-10-gallon-4548/index3.html#post49650

bleaching the bulbs in 5% diluted bleach to rid any unsuspecting "hitchhiking friends".
still waiting for the other two plants.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> i have ordered about 5 seperate plant shipments with them, every time it clears.
> I'm pretty sure they have all the paperwork in order for the plants to get through easy.


Nope. Luck of the draw, no phytosanitary certification. I was one of the rare cases where I got a nasty letter from customs.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

There is also Bobstropicalplants.com based out of California.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

package arrive. my second of third order has arrived.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

all three orders arrived. the echino. came a bit dried. but still some moisture. thanks goodness everything came in order. treated all with bleach mixed water.

thanks again for everyone who shared their purchase experience.


----------

